# Qualified Snake Catcher NSW



## AaronLovesPythons (May 5, 2020)

Hey wanted to start a thread on people who have made their own business on being a snake catcher or reptile relocator as its something im working towards doing.

Other than the nessecary requirements from ServiceNSW

How do you guys find the public liabilty insurance cost and abn and equipment cost to be worth it as its something i love im going to do it anyway just wanted to hear peoples experiences.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

